# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria  PROVEEDORES DE MAQUINARIA PARA PLANTA PROCESADORA DE LECHE Y DERIVADOS LACTEOS

## susan788

BUENOS DIAS, ETIMADOS AMIGOS: 
REQUIERO INFORMACION DE PROVEEDORES DE MAQUINARIAS E INSUMOS PARA PONER EN UN FUNCIONAMIENTO UNA PLANTA DE LACTEOS, COMO PARTE DE UN PROYECTO AGROINDUSTRIAL. 
ASI MISMO LAS PROOEVDORES DE ESTOS TIPOS DE MAQUIANRIAS PARA ESTA INDUSTRIA COMO PASTEURIZADOR DE PLACAS,MARMITAS, TANQUES ENCHAQUETADOS, ETC, ASI MISMO DE INSUMOS APRA ELBORAR LECHE PASTEURIZADA, QUESO Y YOGURT. 
ESCRIBEN AQUI MISMO O AMI CORREO.: susan7_88@hotmail.com 
REQUIERO DE PRECIOS, CARACTERISITICAS, ETC. 
SALUDOS. ESPERO SU RESPUESTA. 
Y ASI MISMO ALGUNAORIENTACION AL RESPECTO SOBRE INFORMACION PARA LOCALIZAR EN EL MEJOR DEPARTAMENTO Y ZONA LA PLANTA.Temas similares: Planta procesadora para frutas frescas Planta procesadora para frutas frescas Senasa establece requisitos sanitarios para importación de leche y productos lácteos de Chile Incremento de consumo de derivados lácteos impulsa importación de leche en polvo, afirma Minag Senasa establece requisitos zoosanitarios para importar leche y productos lácteos de Dinamarca

----------

